# Almost there



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

got the count up to 400 downrage today on the new Crimson Carry, and still have not had a FTF of any type. 100 more and I am officially " broken in". Not that I would have a doubt about grabbing it if I heard something go bump tonight, after the way it has performed so far.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, I am sure you will have no problems, enjoy.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats, Same on my Ultra Stainless Raptor 400 rounds no problems at all. Bang! Everytime


----------

